# Speaker installation



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

my mom recently blew my 06 gto rear speakers. can anyone help me with directions to installing my new rear speakers. those are the speakers on the sides in the back seat. any help would be awesome


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a lot that has to come out to get to them. It's not hard but just a lot that has to come out. Start with the rear seat bottoms. It's all one piece and there are pull tabs under the seat, pull then and lift up on the seat and remove from car. Next the seat backs, there are two 1/2 bolts at the bottom to remove. Again it's all one piece, after bolts are out just lift straight up and it will slide out of the grooves and remove from car. Next the side panels. The bottom trim that runs up to the front underneath the door, it doesn't need to be removed, but there is a screw you need to take out that is behind it. You can remove the screw that holds this trim to the side panel and then just hold the trim out with one hand while you remove the side pannel screw (will need a small torx bit). Once you get that screw, there are 2 more torx screws at the back of the pannel to remove. Total of 3 screws holding pannel. Once screws are out all that's holding it in are push clips so you can just pull on the pannel and it will pop out. Nothing too hard to get to the speakers just alot has to come out. They are 6.5 inch speakers. I went with kicker 6.5 and found out that the kicker speakers are oversized so I had to trim out the sheet metal that the speaker is mounted in for them to fit so make sure you look at what you are getting. The kickers sound great but it was more work having to trim out the hole for them to fit. Hope this helps- md


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

thanks dude really helped!!!


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

does the wiring have a harness or is it just wires?


----------



## Mddrummer911 (Jul 9, 2011)

The factory speaker has a plug that clips onto the factory speaker.  2 wires to each speaker + and -. I don't remember off hand what color each is, search the threads here there is a diagram that shows what color each is, that's what I used when I did mine. But you will have to cut off the factory plug and crimp on some pin connectors to go to any aftermarket speaker, most come with the connectors you will need


----------

